# Composers are not the only ones...



## rgames (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2013/06/05 ... k-for-free

Different industry. Same lines.


----------



## musophrenic (Jun 6, 2013)

It's every freelance based industry ... in fact, there's a whole website dedicated just for all manner of 'clients from hell'. Read, laugh, cry, facepalm, lose faith in humanity, whatever these stories inspire from you 

http://clientsfromhell.net/


----------



## impressions (Jun 7, 2013)

I think that the art as in drawing industry is even more "whored" than music? there are websites with amazing pictures going for as low as 1$.
and i'm guessing its not something that takes you a minute to produce.


----------



## Justus (Jun 7, 2013)

musophrenic @ Fri Jun 07 said:


> It's every freelance based industry ... in fact, there's a whole website dedicated just for all manner of 'clients from hell'. Read, laugh, cry, facepalm, lose faith in humanity, whatever these stories inspire from you
> 
> http://clientsfromhell.net/




Oooh, good one!


----------



## BenG (Jun 7, 2013)

My favorite line is when they say, "We'll give you full credit!" 
....as opposed to what? Doing it anonymously? lol

Using my music and not giving credit is basically stealing right?


----------



## dgburns (Jun 7, 2013)

funny thing is,I don't know that much about art,as in paintings,but I just can't see myself ever buying a painting for a buck from a website and feeling good about it.

as a matter of fact,in the building where the studio is in,there are a bunch of artists,as in painters ,sculptures etc.When we moved into our new home a few years back,I commisioned one of them to paint an interpretation of our backyard as a painting to put in the house.It a large thing,and was really exciting seeing how someone "saw" what our backyard looked like.While the scene is of old growth forest,he painted basically my wife's "vibe".strange to see a forest with so much red in it :shock: 

anyway,I would never have done such a thing,but because it was accessible,we went for it.It cost a lot compared to the buck website stuff,but everytime I look at the painting,i know it is a one of a kind.

I guess you can choose to suround yourself with original things,or just buy what everyone else does.it eventually reflects on your world view i believe.

seems kinda like what we do ?


----------



## Cruciform (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm sure most of us have seen this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2a8TRSgzZY


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jul 3, 2013)

Does anyone have a problem with working on a project for free, if the initial project will be released free as well?


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have no problem doing something for free...if the producers are doing it for free, or if I'm helping a good cause, or if someone is trying to get something going (and again everyone is working with no pay). There are always royalties to be had down the line if a project does become successful. Having said that, you need to be very careful 'cause you end up being the "Free Guy" or "Cheap Project Guy" in some peoples eyes. 

I had a friend who would send an in voice with his normal rate then discount out everything down to zero just so the producer knew what should be charged. I always thought that was a good idea.


----------



## Farkle (Jul 3, 2013)

Not Safe For Work, but a great lecture about getting paid as a creative in any industry.

LOTS of profanity, listen at your peril! 

http://vimeo.com/22053820


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Jul 3, 2013)

Farkle @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> Not Safe For Work, but a great lecture about getting paid as a creative in any industry.
> 
> LOTS of profanity, listen at your peril!
> 
> http://vimeo.com/22053820




Thanks for sharing. LOVING it so far. SO true....pushes a lot of buttons from earlier in my career.


----------

